# Silkies



## fjfarms5 (Apr 29, 2015)

I have one silkie 8 weeks old left the other died will it be ok left alone in a seperate pen or do I need to find another to be with it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It needs company. The sooner the better. This is true for all breeds of chicken. 

Do you have other birds now? It might be possible to pair it up with one of them.


----------



## fjfarms5 (Apr 29, 2015)

It's the smallest all my others are grown and out in open so ididnt want it to be. Ans I can't find anyone near me that has silkies this age they are all adult


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When they are raised together size doesn't really matter. I had large fowl, bantams and Silkies all living together without issues. 

But like I said in my other post, if you're looking for an excuse to get another, then go for it.


----------



## fjfarms5 (Apr 29, 2015)

I was afraid they will peck her... If I let her go out with them..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those that she was raised with will not peck at her or him. They do have a hierarchy and some reminders happen but for the most part, it shouldn't be a problem.

If you have other birds that have been established for a while, they will go after any new birds if not introduced properly.


----------

